# Schuhe für einen breiten Fuss , welche Marken sind interessant.



## LittleHunter (28. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

im Moment fahre ich einen Schuh von SIDI mit dem ich immer öfters schmerzen bekomme.

Da der Schuhe recht schmal ist und ich vom kleinen Fusszeh entlang seitlich schmerzen habe denke ich mir ich brauche einen breiteren Schuh. Es bildet sich auch ein kleiner Wulst seitlich was das Problem ist da ich dort am Rand der Sohle bin.

Nur welche Marke bietet ein entsprechendes Modell an ?
Ein Sohle wie SIDI wäre ideal.
Ich fahre Touren mit dem Schuh und gleichzeitig aber auch Rennrad !

Vielleicht hat hier jemand einen Vorschlag. Bin am Wochenende auf der Eurobike und könnt dort gleich die Vorschläge probieren.


----------



## th_philipp (28. August 2016)

Ich habe auch breite Füße und das Thema vor Kurzem auch durch.
Kurz und knapp: Breiter geschnitten sind in der Regel Shimano, Vaude, Lake und machmal auch Northwave.
Du mußt Dich halt durchprobieren. Für mich hat nur Shimano gut gepasst. Schuhe sind sehr individuell.
Bei Shimano gibt es auch einige Modelle mit der Zusatzbezeichnung W. Diese Ausführungen sind nochmal extrabreit.
So wie ich Dein Anliegen lese, geht es Dir aber eher um die Zehenbox oder die Breite des kompletten Schuhs?

Sidi ist eher bekannt für schmale Schnitte. Hab ich schon oft gelesen. Ich passe da gar nicht erst rein.

PS: Ich habe den Shimano XC51


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleHunter (31. August 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Bei Shimano gibt es auch einige Modelle mit der Zusatzbezeichnung W. Diese Ausführungen sind nochmal extrabreit.
> So wie ich Dein Anliegen lese, geht es Dir aber eher um die Zehenbox oder die Breite des kompletten Schuhs?
> PS: Ich habe den Shimano XC51



Die Zehen passen schon aber entlang des kleinen Fusszeh nach hinten liegt das Problem. Also schon die ganze Breite des Schuhe ist mein Problem. Es bildet sich eben ein Wulst nach aussen und die Seite schaut übertrieben gesagt über die Sohle raus. Daher wir die Kante wohl drücken und die Ursache für die Schmerzen sein.

Also Shimano schaue ich mir mal an. Irgendwo habe ich vor kurzen was gesehen das Ergon auch ein Schuh auf den Markt bringt das könnte auch was sein.


----------



## th_philipp (31. August 2016)

Ja, dann könnte Shimano für Dich interessant sein. Ich habe übrigens bei Shimano dann doch keine W-Version gebraucht. Der XC51 ist "normal" und war mir angenehm breit.


----------



## Sickgirl (1. September 2016)

. Bont Vaypor XC ist auch schön breit, aber ist mehr ein Rennradschuh mit einer Alibigummisohle drunter.


----------



## wubu (2. September 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-schuhe-mit-breiter-passform.771683/


----------



## lordbritannia (7. September 2016)

Five Ten Freerider Elements - habe selber einen sehr breiten Fuß - passt perfekt


----------



## mtb-police (12. September 2016)

Wenn du momentan in SIDI-Schuhen fährst und grundsätzlich zufrieden bist, dann kann ich dir den SIDI Dominator 5 empfehlen. Ist eine breite Version des Eagle 5. Natürlich ist der Preis nicht ganz ohne und der Schuh ist auf das Race-Fahren ausgelegt, aber vielleicht ist das ja was für dich.


----------



## wubu (15. September 2016)

mtb-police schrieb:


> kann ich dir den SIDI Dominator 5 empfehlen. Ist eine breite Version des Eagle 5



2 Korrekturen:
- der Dominator hat vorn keine Netzeinsätze, ist etwas schlechter belüftet, würde ich eher ab Herbst fahren
- nur die Schuhe mit dem Zusatz MEGA sind breiter geschnitten!


----------

